# Langenbach



## cattaurus (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a great bottle that says Langenbach Worms on the front.  It is dark green and has a handle.  Does anyone know anything about this?

 Thanks!
 Cat


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

> cattaurusI have a great bottle that says Langenbach Worms on the front.  It is dark green and has a handle.  Does anyone know anything about this?Thanks!Cat


 Hiya Cat, I am new here too!  Welcome to the Forum! Could you post a picture or a little more information on it's age? I'm going to take a stab at this, but, from doing Google search on Langenbach Worms, I'd say possibly a wine from  Deutschland. In that case the 'W' in worms is given a 'V' pronounciation = 'Verms'  I was stationed very close to Worms, Germany, just South of Frankfurt. Great wines along the Rhine and antique shops in the area! 
 best,
 s.c.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Cat,
 Your bottle sounds interesting.I don't know anything definate about it but as you mentioned it has a handle I'm guessing this is a jug?If so,it very likely held vermifuge.(De-worming medicine)At this point I'm speculating. A picture would help judge it's age and hopefully some other members might recognise it and be able tell you exactly what you have.

 Welcome to the forum!

 The Other KAT![]


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

Lol, what close timing on the posts Kat! 
 []

 s.c.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 15, 2005)

True S.C.!12 seconds[]
 Now that I've read your post I think you may be right about a wine.Definately want to see a picture now!l.o.l.

 KAT


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

> bigkitty53
> True S.C.!12 seconds[]
> Now that I've read your post I think you may be right about a wine.Definately want to see a picture now!l.o.l.
> KAT


 
 Hey, that's close on both our posts! Anyway I'm sure it's a jug of somekind! I may have killed a 'few' of them when I was over there. As I remember a lot of the large jugs also had the basket weave covering, a lot like the Sangria. Not anything to write home about to Mom, but Germany had a lot to offer in the wine & beer bottles. (etc) I'm pretty sure they had Flippe type bottles first. I was looking for pictures of some of the handled wines I had, but could only find this picture of me in U.S. service (1970) Germany with a couple vintage Kesselring Pilsner's (think the wine jug with handle was off to the left)
 Best to you KAT, Cat and All,
 S.C.


----------



## cattaurus (Jan 15, 2005)

Here is a picture of the front.........will post 2 others

 Cat


----------



## cattaurus (Jan 15, 2005)

Here is a close up of the front...........

 Cat


----------



## cattaurus (Jan 15, 2005)

oops, last one was bottom!!!  Here is the front.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Cat! Yes I would say a real nice wine jug! Not to sure about age though, it's certainly very beautiful. It appears from photo's (thanks) to be machine made? From doing further web searches Langenbach is in business to this day producing a variety of fine wines. Including liebfraumilch (which means 'Milk of our Lady') a very popular sweetened Rhenish wine named after the Monastery in Worms, Germany where the monks developed it. Kind of curious name, but your pictures help very much. You are right about it being a great bottle, hope this info helped. []

 s.c.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Cat,
 S.C. nailed it,that is a wine jug and he's probably correct on the Liebfraumilch,3 Fishes is a medieval christian symbol which supports the monestary connection.Well done S.C.! A closeup of the lip(top) of the bottle showing any mold lines will let us give you an approxiamate date.

 Cool bottle!

 KAT


----------



## cattaurus (Jan 17, 2005)

S.C. & Kat, thanks!  I'll send a photo of the top later......there is still some cork embedded in the top but I don't see any mold.  I just loved it when I saw it, bought it at a thrift store for (are you ready?) 25 cents!

 Cat


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 17, 2005)

> 25 cents!


[]
 Veerry Nice Cat! I think you did well!Still will want a (clear!) closeup of the lip to date it!

 KAT

 P.S.I mean seam lines when I say 'mold' lines not anything fungal!(mould lines)![]


----------

